# Louisiana Lapels Application Timeline with New Method



## Fisherman504 (Jul 2, 2019)

Hi all,

Did anybody from Louisiana submitted the application by the new method for Licensure by Exam?

The older format was paper. Now, it is all electronic with us verifying through NCEES then transferring it to Louisiana. 

I submitted everything but I see that it is a 6-8 weeks timeline. I know those timelines are an approximation. 

Did anybody get their PE# in 2-3 weeks?

Thanks,

Fisherman504


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Jul 5, 2019)

I called Lapels in May, spoke to Janet. I had already done everything in the old paper-based application, and she said that I could still submit like that.  (Still waiting on 2 work verification forms  :angry: ).
Let me know how it goes with the new process.

Edit for non-Louisianians...
LAPELS = *L*ouisi*a*na *P*rofessional *E*ngineering and *L*and *S*urveying Board


----------



## stephan11 (Jul 24, 2019)

I submitted my application electronically using the new process on June 12th. I am still waiting to get my license.


----------



## Fisherman504 (Jul 24, 2019)

Wow. I'm still waiting too.


----------



## Fisherman504 (Aug 1, 2019)

Looking at the previous approved license # on Lapels for Louisiana residents. I see that they approve on Thursday or Friday of each week. So hopefully y'all will get some good news today or tomorrow.


----------



## KeganPE (Aug 5, 2019)

I submitted mine electronically June 28th; I'm hoping to get a response this Friday, which will be 6 weeks after I submitted.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Aug 5, 2019)

I submitted using the old paper process. Mailed last week, and today (8/5/19) got the email that my application was received.

Hoping for expedient processing


----------



## Fisherman504 (Aug 6, 2019)

jean15paul said:


> I submitted using the old paper process. Mailed last week, and today (8/5/19) got the email that my application was received.
> 
> Hoping for expedient processing


I've counted the number of license approved on Friday (08/02/2019) and it was approximately 21 approved. So they approved about 20 or so a week. Hopefully we're all in that que.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Aug 6, 2019)

I kind of wish I used the new electronic process because then all my recommendations and experience verification would already be in the NCEES system for comity. But I started way back in April/May, and I didn't want to change the process on the people that I already asked to mail me forms. 

Although it took some people SO LONG, that I probably should have switch to the electronic process.


----------



## Fisherman504 (Aug 8, 2019)

jean15paul said:


> I kind of wish I used the new electronic process because then all my recommendations and experience verification would already be in the NCEES system for comity. But I started way back in April/May, and I didn't want to change the process on the people that I already asked to mail me forms.
> 
> Although it took some people SO LONG, that I probably should have switch to the electronic process.


Good news. I'm monitoring the Lapels license numbers and it looks like someone just got approved today. So hopefully some of us here will get ours. They only do about 20 a week though soooooooooooooooooo..........


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Aug 8, 2019)

Fisherman504 said:


> Good news. I'm monitoring the Lapels license numbers and it looks like someone just got approved today. So hopefully some of us here will get ours. They only do about 20 a week though soooooooooooooooooo..........


I never thought to do that. Monitor the license numbers as they are issued.


----------



## Fisherman504 (Aug 9, 2019)

Seems there won't be any numbers issued today. It's already 1:21pm (usually occurs around 12:15pm) and I don't see any new numbers yet. Better luck next week folks.


----------



## KeganPE (Aug 15, 2019)

Fisherman504 said:


> Seems there won't be any numbers issued today. It's already 1:21pm (usually occurs around 12:15pm) and I don't see any new numbers yet. Better luck next week folks.


How do you monitor the license numbers?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Aug 15, 2019)

I'm guessing @Fisherman504 is going to https://www.lapels.com/indivsearch/ and searching for the biggest active license number. Or to be more precise, he's searching for the smallest license number that doesn't return a result. 

For example, if you go there and search for license number "43754" you find a person, but if you search for "43755" you get no records found. This assumes that license numbers are issued in numerical order (probably a good assumption).


----------



## KeganPE (Aug 15, 2019)

jean15paul said:


> I'm guessing @Fisherman504 is going to https://www.lapels.com/indivsearch/ and searching for the biggest active license number. Or to be more precise, he's searching for the smallest license number that doesn't return a result.
> 
> For example, if you go there and search for license number "43754" you find a person, but if you search for "43755" you get no records found. This assumes that license numbers are issued in numerical order (probably a good assumption).


Ahh OK, I see how to do it now.  I thought there might have been somewhere else on the site that publishes the numbers that were released.  Thanks.


----------



## Fisherman504 (Aug 15, 2019)

KeganPE said:


> Ahh OK, I see how to do it now.  I thought there might have been somewhere else on the site that publishes the numbers that were released.  Thanks.


Yes. That's what I'm doing and 43754 was the last number from Thursday of last week.


----------



## Fisherman504 (Aug 16, 2019)

So I just got my number, but it's not on the website yet, but should be by the end of the day. So if anybody wants to know, it's a 7 week average.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Aug 19, 2019)

Congratulations @Fisherman504! 

I'm at 2.5 weeks, so more waiting   I appreciate having a good estimate though.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## Fisherman504 (Aug 27, 2019)

jean15paul said:


>


Have you been checking numbers?   Plus, my estimate included the Fourth of July week and most of us were off two days that week. So it might be closer to 6 weeks.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Aug 27, 2019)

Looks like they are on 43793 right now. Interesting it's someone in Rhode Island.

I haven't been following the progress to know how many are issued and when. Trying to just be patient.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Aug 30, 2019)

have yall gotten your license issued yet @stephan11 and @KeganPE ? If so can I ask when you got it?


----------



## Fisherman504 (Sep 10, 2019)

@jean15paul

It should be close now. This week or next.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Sep 10, 2019)

Fisherman504 said:


> @jean15paul
> 
> It should be close now. This week or next.


I received an email today. LAPELS has determined my application to be incomplete. My experience record (which was very detailed in my personal opinion) did not directly stated _WHY_ my experience should be considered acceptable, since in wasn't directly under a PE.
Also one of my personal references was missing something on their form.

Resubmitted today. The waiting game begins again.


----------



## Fisherman504 (Sep 11, 2019)

jean15paul said:


> I received an email today. LAPELS has determined my application to be incomplete. My experience record (which was very detailed in my personal opinion) did not directly stated _WHY_ my experience should be considered acceptable, since in wasn't directly under a PE.
> Also one of my personal references was missing something on their form.
> 
> Resubmitted today. The waiting game begins again.


Praying for you.


----------



## ads0221 (Sep 25, 2019)

@jean15paul

You ever get that resolved?

I submitted yesterday.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Sep 25, 2019)

ads0221 said:


> @jean15paul
> 
> You ever get that resolved?
> 
> I submitted yesterday.


Nope, I resubmitted on 9/10, still waiting to hear back.  :waiting:


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Oct 2, 2019)

Got this in my email today...
View attachment 13901


----------



## Fisherman504 (Oct 3, 2019)

So about 22 days for a resubmit.


----------



## ads0221 (Oct 4, 2019)

jean15paul_PE said:


> Got this in my email today...
> View attachment 13901


Congrats! What exactly did you change when you resubmitted? I'm probably going to be in a similar situation as the PE I was working under has retired and is in very bad health so getting his direct signature was out of the question.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Oct 4, 2019)

ads0221 said:


> Congrats! What exactly did you change when you resubmitted? I'm probably going to be in a similar situation as the PE I was working under has retired and is in very bad health so getting his direct signature was out of the question.


I've never worked in a role that required a PE license, so as such only 1 of my 5 positions happened to be under an active PE. (Another one was under an expired PE, but that doesn't count.) On my initial part 2 application, I described my experience and responsibilities in great detail, but then I received an email from LAPELS stating my application was incomplete. I did not include "an explanation showing why the experience should be considered acceptable."

So even though I described the experience, I didn't directly say, "This experience wasn't under a PE, but it should be considered acceptable because..." and then give a reason. I went back to each experience record and added a statement explaining that. The statements for each position were pretty similar with a different justification at the end. Here's an example below.

"Although this experience was not gained under the supervision of a professional engineer, Mr. &lt;name deleted for privacy&gt; is a leader in the field of naval architecture and ship design and analysis, with more than 18 years of experience. Under his guidance, I gained progressive engineering experience that demonstrates a knowledge of engineering mathematics, physical and applied science, properties of materials, the fundamental principles of engineering design, and the application of engineering principles in the practical solution of engineering problems. Naval craft design and stress analysis is critical to the success of our military. My leadership as the primary finite element analyst demonstrates that this work is of increasing quality and requiring greater responsibility."


----------



## ads0221 (Oct 4, 2019)

Thanks man!

I’m guessing you had a least 4 years under that 1 PE that you got your reference? Or did they count the others as progressive experience.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Oct 4, 2019)

ads0221 said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> I’m guessing you had a least 4 years under that 1 PE that you got your reference? Or did they count the others as progressive experience.


Actually yeah. I did. But they still wanted a justification statement for every other position in my work history record. I have 15 years of experience (5 jobs at 3 different companies) so my record was quite long (compared to the 4 year applicant).


----------

